# Female Bodybuilding Magazines?



## Nightowl (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there any?

I was at the grocery store and noticed all these mags, but not one out of at least 10 were with or directed only toward female. It seemed the more I looked the less women were there. Most of advertisements within them, and very much with the means of diet to that of what and where to work on, but all men. A few sexy shots, but none of them, were with female bbers. 

If you can make time, offer me some suggestions?


anyone, please


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

^^^Well, there's *Oxygen *by Robert Kennedy publisher of MuscleMag International. And there's *Muscle & Fitness Hers*. Plus there are a number of Natural magazines which typically give equal coverage to men and women athletes. Plus isn't *Shape *still around? Not specifically female bodybuilding, but it's women training with weights to improve their bodies.

The glory days were when *Women's Physique World* and *Female Bodybuilding* were being published. 












Sadly, neither is in print at this time.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 31, 2010)

You MIGHT find pix of FBBs in the muscle mags when they are reviewing the big shows or amateur National show winners. Otherwise doesn't exist anymore.


----------

